# GTA: Vice City Mouse Issues?!



## masta havoc (Jun 30, 2004)

I tried to install and play GTA: Vice City on my friend's computer (ask me if you need full specs) the mouse doesn't seem to work for it... yet the game works fine in all other respects. He's got a wireless optical mouse and a mighty fine FX (can't remember which model) graphics card... anyone know how to fix this? Like I said, if you need more specs I can give you them.


----------



## Shinnoki (Jul 10, 2004)

Wireless mouse is not the best one, i used one before it was damaged, and it did not work on most of games i ever played. Classic mouse is best. But, if your friend has a driver for the mouse, either try unninstalling it, or installing or reinstalling, if you're so desperate.


----------

